# Eclipse wirft Fehler trotzalledem dass die pom richtig durchläuft



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (27. Nov 2021)

ich habe diese pom

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0"
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 https://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
    <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
    <groupId>FinalGame5</groupId>
    <artifactId>NEXcg2</artifactId>
    <version>0.0.1</version>


    <properties>
        <!-- Application Properties -->
        <link.name>${project.artifactId}</link.name>
        <launcher>${project.artifactId}</launcher>
        <appName>${project.artifactId}</appName>
        <main.module>finalGame1</main.module>
        <maven.dependency.plugin>3.1.2</maven.dependency.plugin>
        <main.class>application.Main</main.class>
        <project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
        <main.class>application.Main</main.class>
        <!-- Dependency Versions -->
        <java.version>16</java.version>
        <javafx.version>${java.version}</javafx.version>
        <jpackage.maven.plugin>1.4.0</jpackage.maven.plugin>
        <javafx-maven-plugin>0.0.5</javafx-maven-plugin>
    </properties>

    <build>

        <sourceDirectory>src</sourceDirectory>
        <resources>
            <resource>
                <directory>src</directory>
                <excludes>
                    <exclude>**/*.java</exclude>
                </excludes>
            </resource>
            <!--<resource> <directory>${basedir}/src/main/java/com/test/customize</directory>
                <filtering>false</filtering> </resource> <resource> <directory>${basedir}/src/main/java/com/test/resources</directory>
                <filtering>false</filtering> </resource> <resource> <directory>${basedir}/src/main/java/com/test/xml</directory>
                <filtering>false</filtering> </resource> -->
        </resources>
        <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
                <artifactId>javafx-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${javafx-maven-plugin}</version>

                <configuration>
                    <compress>2</compress>
                    <noHeaderFiles>true</noHeaderFiles>
                    <stripDebug>true</stripDebug>
                    <noManPages>true</noManPages>
                    <launcher>NEXcg</launcher>
                    <mainClass>${main.class}</mainClass>
                    <jlinkImageName>${main.module}</jlinkImageName>
                    <!-- <jlinkZipName>${main.module}</jlinkZipName> -->
                    
                </configuration>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>javafx-installer</id>
                        <phase>verify</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>jlink</goal>
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.panteleyev</groupId>
                <artifactId>jpackage-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${jpackage.maven.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>jpackage-installer</id>
                        <phase>verify</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>jpackage</goal>
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
                
                <configuration>
                
                    <name>${project.artifactId}</name>
                    <appVersion>${project.version}</appVersion>
                    <!--   <vendor>me</vendor> -->
                    <destination>target/jpackageInstaller</destination>
                    <module>${main.module}/${main.class}</module>
                    <!-- <icon>${project.basedir}</icon> -->

                    <runtimeImage>target/${main.module}</runtimeImage>

                    <!-- Parameter for Windows Installer -->
                    <winConsole>true</winConsole>
                    <winDirChooser>true</winDirChooser>
                    <winMenu>true</winMenu>
                    <winMenuGroup>true</winMenuGroup>
                    <winShortcut>true</winShortcut>
                    
                    <!-- Parameter for Linux Installer -->
                    <linuxShortcut>true</linuxShortcut>
                    <linuxPackageName>nex</linuxPackageName>
                    <linuxAppCategory>Utilities</linuxAppCategory>
                    <linuxMenuGroup>Utilities</linuxMenuGroup>
                    
                    
                    <!-- Parameter for Mac Installer -->
                    <macPackageName>nex</macPackageName>
                    <macSign>true</macSign>
                    <!-- <icon>${project.basedir}/draco.png</icon> -->
                    <javaOptions>
                        <option>-Dfile.encoding=${project.build.sourceEncoding}</option>
                    </javaOptions>
                    
                </configuration>

                
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-dependency-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.dependency.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>copy-dependencies</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>copy-dependencies</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/modules</outputDirectory>
                            <overWriteReleases>false</overWriteReleases>
                            <overWriteSnapshots>false</overWriteSnapshots>
                            <overWriteIfNewer>true</overWriteIfNewer>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>3.8.1</version>
                <configuration>
                    <release>16</release>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>
        </plugins>
    </build>

    <dependencies>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-controls -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-controls</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-graphics -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-graphics</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-base</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-web -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-web</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-fxml -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-fxml</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
    </dependencies>
</project>
```
in eclipse bekomme ich diese 2 fehler


> non parseable pom: no whitespace in epilog non whitespace content is allowed but got e


und 


> content is not allowed in trailing section



jedoch läuft diese pom richtig durch + das ist mit strg + a und strg +c raus kopiert da befindet sich in der letzten zeile nirgends ein e und der fehler kommt immer in der letzten zeile auch wenn ich die pom komplett leer lasse


----------



## kneitzel (27. Nov 2021)

Dann prüf einmal, was für eine pom eclipse nutzt und stell sicher, dass da wirklich kein e hinter dem </project> ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (27. Nov 2021)

es war ein kommentar das im pom eclipse editor gefressen wurde und nicht angezeigt wurde ka wie das passiert ist


----------

